# Old bike like info on it



## Shawn smith (Jul 9, 2020)

Old bike like history on it Shawn 419 569 6359


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 9, 2020)

Congrats!!!! You own a Racycle.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn smith (Jul 9, 2020)

That's what I was thinking but the gear had more teeth then most so I guess it's a commutter gear an handle bars was a bit different from others an is the horn an light part of the bike or a ad on


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 9, 2020)

Definite add on on the horn and lights. Great find, I dream of finding one like this someday.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn smith (Jul 10, 2020)

bentwoody66 said:


> Definite add on on the horn and lights. Great find, I dream of finding one like this someday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Ok I'm not real good at this I've tried to send you the same message many times it would not go I sent pics to museum an I have had a offer of 800$ for it but it's not all about money I want to find what history I can an I will sell at one point because I don't collect bikes an I don't want another project I collect alot of old stuff never had a bike well I did but it's just been up in barn loft an I'm in no hurry


----------



## Shawn smith (Jul 10, 2020)

So it must be a pretty special bike I'd say it has got alot of attention I'd like to get a year on it or know if maybe it was military


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 10, 2020)

@Jesse McCauley


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 10, 2020)

Wow beautiful bicycle!! Its a Racycle made by the Miami cycle company circa 1915. Thanks for sharing. It was probably slightly before WW1 and the Miami cycle company didn’t get the military contract so my guess would be..no..not a military bicycle. 

Also what is the hub on the back wheel? Just curious?


----------



## Shawn smith (Jul 10, 2020)

So it has a back light on it did that come with the bike or was it added also I think from your answers the front light an horn does not go to the bike ? An next is the handle bars the correct bars or maybe of something else


----------



## Shawn smith (Jul 10, 2020)

Should I remove horn an front light


----------



## Shawn smith (Jul 10, 2020)

An what would be a good price for this item I had a 800$ offer but I don't let it go at this time the horn an light could be sold separately but the you have the rear light an the fact that someone toke the time to put it on an even wire it with horn button so just my thoughts on it


----------



## Shawn smith (Jul 10, 2020)

Goldenindian said:


> Wow beautiful bicycle!! Its a Racycle made by the Miami cycle company circa 1915. Thanks for sharing. It was probably slightly before WW1 and the Miami cycle company didn’t get the military contract so my guess would be..no..not a military bicycle.
> 
> Also what is the hub on the back wheel? Just curious?



I will look closer not sure it all turns but we don't see numbers I don't want to clean or mess with it much for fear off I don't know what I'm doing an don't want to damage enything


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 10, 2020)

The bars are not “correct” to the model but they are of the same era. They very well could have been on it for most of its life. The horn doesn’t look bicycle..too big....but the tail light and headlight look “ok” to me. I would leave it all...if you plan to send it down the road someday...the next person will probably want it all...

Just a picture of the hub...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 10, 2020)

$800 seems a bit light to me. I know there are several Cabe members here who would give this bike a loving home. Congrats on your find. I myself picked up a 1909 Racycle Rideabout locally earlier this year.


----------



## all riders (Jul 10, 2020)

This is the Racycle that spent several days on facebook in Marion Ohio for sale for $75 ?  If so, I'm glad you caught wind of the value before it went for that.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 10, 2020)

The electric Klaxon horn and head light look like old car parts.


----------



## Shawn smith (Jul 10, 2020)

all riders said:


> This is the Racycle that spent several days on facebook in Marion Ohio for sale for $75 ?  If so, I'm glad you caught wind of the value before it went for that.



Yes it only spent one day an I had 3 or 4 offers with in a few hours for much more then I was asking but yes I left it on for a bit an then market it real high to do research


----------



## Shawn smith (Jul 11, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> $800 seems a bit light to me. I know there are several Cabe members here who would give this bike a loving home. Congrats on your find. I myself picked up a 1909 Racycle Rideabout locally earlier this year.
> 
> View attachment 1226805
> View attachment 1226806



If 800$ is lite what would be a good price I'd rather it go to a collector then a dealer but I don't know what a fair price would be on it


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 11, 2020)

Shawn smith said:


> If 800$ is lite what would be a good price I'd rather it go to a collector then a dealer but I don't know what a fair price would be on it



So you listed the bicycle on CL, and then did not honor the price you had it posted for?  Then you posted the bike for a stupid number but it did not sell?  Just sell it!  The bike has decent bones but many parts that although are period correct are definitely not model correct.  And then there are the half baked automobile add-ons!  Talk about trying to milk out the last penny.  It seems you don't really care who it goes to as long as you are getting top money...  Good luck with your quest.
$800 is a decent offer, but you will likely squeeze out an extra $100 or two for your greedy efforts.  Remember, you are missing a fork, head badge, correct bars, stem, pedals, and saddle, grip, matching tire, and the wheels are lousy, as is the paint and nickel plating.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 11, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> So you listed the bicycle on CL, and then did not honor the price you had it posted for?




I didn't read anything about someone at his door cash in hand, did you? 
there is nothing at all wrong with "milking out the last penny"  on items we have for sale. I've been milking that penny from everything I ever sold for 40 years.


----------



## Shawn smith (Jul 12, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I didn't read anything about someone at his door cash in hand, did you?
> there is nothing at all wrong with "milking out the last penny"  on items we have for sale. I've been milking that penny from everything I ever sold for 40 years.


----------



## Shawn smith (Jul 12, 2020)

No listed o fb market


----------



## Shawn smith (Jul 12, 2020)

Shawn smith said:


> No listed o fb market



An no it's only been listed a 1 1/2 week it's not that it hasn't sold I have not accepted a offer at this point


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2020)

I totally missed the missing fork. $800 seems like more than a fair offer. I'd take it.


----------

